# Indonesia asks Australia about territorial violation



## Vikrant

JAKARTA: The Indonesian government Friday demanded a formal clarification regarding the recent instances of intrusion by the Australian navy into its waters.

Agus R. Barnas, spokesman of Indonesia's coordinating ministry for politics, law and security, said the Indonesian government deplored and rejected the violation of its sovereignty and territorial integrity by the Australian vessels, Xinhua reported.

"Indonesia asks for formal clarification through diplomatic means with regard to the said violation," Barnas told a press conference at the ministry.

The Australian vessels entered Indonesian waters several weeks ago, while trying to turn back asylum seekers from entering the Australian waters.

Australia apologised Friday for the incursions into the Indonesian waters.

The Indonesian government also sought assurances from the Australian government that such incidents would not be repeated.

"Indonesia, therefore, demands that such violation will not recur in the future," said Barnas.

The Indonesian government has slammed Australia's "turn back boats" policy, which the Indonesia government sees has the potential to infringe into its territorial integrity and sovereignty.

"Indonesia, for its part, will intensify its maritime patrol in areas where violation of its sovereignty and territorial integrity is at risk," said Barnas.

Indonesia asks Australia about territorial violation - The Times of India


----------



## Politico

Territorial violation lol.


----------



## Indofred

There's a lot more to this story than just the story.
The dispute started with Australian spying on Indonesia and went on from there.
The Australian government is pissed of with asylum seeker boats but Indonesia stopped bothering looking for them after Australia refused to apologise for the spying.

Basically, if the Australian government were to man up and apologise, the problems would go away.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> There's a lot more to this story than just the story.
> The dispute started with Australian spying on Indonesia and went on from there.
> The Australian government is pissed of with asylum seeker boats but Indonesia stopped bothering looking for them after Australia refused to apologise for the spying.
> 
> Basically, if the Australian government were to man up and apologise, the problems would go away.



The dispute started the moment "The Monk" Tony Abbott was recently [Sept 2013] elected Prime Minister on a platform of "stopping the boats."

The previous govt [Labor- Left/Far Left] was virtually providing a concierge service for the people smuggling boats.

Indonesia stopped looking for the people-smuggling boats years ago.

Indonesia was whining about the Liberal govt's "turn back the boats"/Operation Sovereign Borders policy long before the spying drama.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...on-asylum-boats/story-fn59niix-1226727935395 

September 27, 2013

_* Jakarta fires shot across Tony Abbott's bow on asylum boats *_


Since when was Indonesia governing Australia?


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> "Indonesia, for its part, will intensify its maritime patrol in areas where violation of its sovereignty and territorial integrity is at risk," said Barnas.



Lovely.
Maybe they could use all the patrol boats Australia gave them to stop the people-smuggling boats with.

Hopefully their intensified maritime patrols will catch people-smuggling boats and return them to Indonesian ports, from whence they departed!

Indonesian flagged boats, with Indonesian crews, leaving Indonesian ports, loaded up with non-Indonesian people who've paid people-smugglers.

*Why can't the Indonesian navy see them? *


----------



## Meathead

bianco said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Indonesia, for its part, will intensify its maritime patrol in areas where violation of its sovereignty and territorial integrity is at risk," said Barnas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely.
> Maybe they could use all the patrol boats Australia gave them to stop the people-smuggling boats with.
> 
> Hopefully their intensified maritime patrols will catch people-smuggling boats and return them to Indonesian ports, from whence they departed!
> 
> Indonesian flagged boats, with Indonesian crews, leaving Indonesian ports, loaded up with non-Indonesian people who've paid people-smugglers.
> 
> *Why can't the Indonesian navy see them? *
Click to expand...

Same reason the Turks don't see those boats heading for the Greek islands. They don't want them (the illegals) either.


----------



## bianco

Meathead said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Indonesia, for its part, will intensify its maritime patrol in areas where violation of its sovereignty and territorial integrity is at risk," said Barnas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely.
> Maybe they could use all the patrol boats Australia gave them to stop the people-smuggling boats with.
> 
> Hopefully their intensified maritime patrols will catch people-smuggling boats and return them to Indonesian ports, from whence they departed!
> 
> Indonesian flagged boats, with Indonesian crews, leaving Indonesian ports, loaded up with non-Indonesian people who've paid people-smugglers.
> 
> *Why can't the Indonesian navy see them? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason the Turks don't see those boats heading for the Greek islands. They don't want them (the illegals) either.
Click to expand...


Australia should keep turning back the boats, well the ones the illegals and crews don't scuttle [then cry for help] that is.

Abbott govt should keep buying hard-hull lifeboats to use in cases like this, fill them with just enough fuel to return to Indonesia, and put in them all the illegals from the scuttled boats, point them in the direction of Indonesia, and guard the sea lanes in case they try trickery.

Everyone knows what's going on, ch 2's  4Corners program has revealed all, more than once;


_Watch Sarah Ferguson's expose of the corrupt underworld of people smuggling in Indonesia. Includes additional footage and interviews. Flash Video Presentation. _


Four Corners - Smugglers' Paradise

_*Smugglers Paradise *_


----------



## Vikrant

Sydney: Australia on Monday, June 15, told Indonesia to better secure its borders in a stinging rebuke after Jakarta demanded answers to allegations Canberra paid to turn back a boat of asylum-seekers.

The response from Foreign Minister Julie Bishop came after the Indonesian foreign ministry on Saturday, June 13, said if the claims were true, it would be "a new low for the way that the Australian government is handling this issue", while asking for an explanation.

Claims that the captain and 5 crew of a boat, carrying migrants from Bangladesh, Myanmar and Sri Lanka, were each paid US$5,000 by an Australian immigration official to turn back to Indonesia were made to Indonesian police on Rote island in the country's east last week.

Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott has refused to deny the allegations, with the opposition Labor Party writing to the auditor-general requesting an urgent investigation.

The Greens party was also due Monday to ask the upper house Senate to demand the government table documents detailing any payments.

Bishop suggested in an interview with The Australian newspaper that Indonesia was to blame for failing to properly manage its borders.

"I look forward to hearing the full results of Indonesia's investigation of the people-smuggling crimes committed in Indonesia," she said.

This, she added, should include "any breaches of passport and visa laws, and establishing whether the captains and crews of these boats are part of people-smuggling syndicates or are paid by them".

"The best way for Indonesia to resolve any concerns it has about Operation Sovereign Borders is for Indonesia to enforce sovereignty over its borders," Bishop said, referring to Australia's anti-people smuggling policy.

"Operation Sovereign Borders is necessary because Indonesian boats with Indonesian crews are leaving Indonesia with the express intention of breaching our sovereignty, facilitated by illegal people-smuggling syndicates."

Do not blame Indonesia

Agus Barnas, a spokesman for Indonesia's security ministry, said Bishop was wrong to simply blame his country and warned that if the payment allegations were true it "will drive Indonesian crew and fishermen to race among themselves for extra money".

"Indonesian waters are vast and we have limited manpower," he told Agence France-Presse.

"And we are not talking about one or two migrant boats, but many. They are run by syndicates and they enter illegally so we cannot deal with this matter on our own.

"The migrant issue must involve cooperation among source, transit and destination countries. Do not just blame Indonesia."

Abbott's conservative coalition implemented a tough immigration policy after coming to power in September 2013 that included military-led efforts to turn back such boats, which mostly come from Indonesia.

The hardline policy also involves sending asylum-seekers that arrive by boat to camps on the Pacific islands of Nauru and Papua New Guinea despite strong criticism from rights groups. They are banned from settling in Australia even if found to be genuine refugees.

Only one boat with asylum-seekers has reached the Australian mainland since December 2013. Before the policy was introduced, boats were arriving almost daily, with hundreds drowning en route.

Abbott on Sunday said the key message for Indonesia was that his government was "prepared to do what's necessary" to prevent unwanted boats arriving in Australian waters.

Labor immigration spokesman Richard Marles said the claims were affecting bilateral ties which were already strained after Indonesia executed two Australian drug-smugglers in April, with Canberra temporarily recalling its ambassador in protest.

Asked if he agreed with Bishop, he replied: "I don't think now is the time for the Australian government to be walking down that path."

Australia tells Indonesia to fix its borders Zee News


----------



## bianco

After Indonesia walked down the path of execution-slaughtering the two Aussie Christian boys recently when begged by Australia not to, Australia now seems to have no time for Indonesia whatsoever...and rightly so.
Foreign aid to Indonesia has been cut by 40%...should've been 100%...Indonesia's military is larger and more powerful than Australia's, and stoopid Australia is giving Indonesia billions in aid every few years[all borrowed money now].

Julie Bishop told Indonesia how it is, and how it's gonna be from now on.
Spy away!...Indonesia showed its true colors, made its bed...now it must lie in it.
Turn back the boats away! ... Pay people smuggler boats to return to Indonesia! ...cheaper than running Navy ships around the oceans.
Lock up Indonesian fishermen for 20 years if they try being people smugglers!
*Whatever it takes!*


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> After Indonesia walked down the path of execution-slaughtering the two Aussie Christian boys recently when begged by Australia not to, Australia now seems to have no time for Indonesia whatsoever...and rightly so.
> Foreign aid to Indonesia has been cut by 40%...should've been 100%...Indonesia's military is larger and more powerful than Australia's, and stoopid Australia is giving Indonesia billions in aid every few years[all borrowed money now].
> 
> Julie Bishop told Indonesia how it is, and how it's gonna be from now on.
> Spy away!...Indonesia showed its true colors, made its bed...now it must lie in it.
> Turn back the boats away! ... Pay people smuggler boats to return to Indonesia! ...cheaper than running Navy ships around the oceans.
> Lock up Indonesian fishermen for 20 years if they try being people smugglers!
> *Whatever it takes!*



Australia should cut off all financial aid to Indonesia and use that money to buy naval assets.


----------



## skye

Australia is ok.

leave Oz alone.... leave New Zealand  alone

go bother US of A.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Indonesia walked down the path of execution-slaughtering the two Aussie Christian boys recently when begged by Australia not to, Australia now seems to have no time for Indonesia whatsoever...and rightly so.
> Foreign aid to Indonesia has been cut by 40%...should've been 100%...Indonesia's military is larger and more powerful than Australia's, and stoopid Australia is giving Indonesia billions in aid every few years[all borrowed money now].
> 
> Julie Bishop told Indonesia how it is, and how it's gonna be from now on.
> Spy away!...Indonesia showed its true colors, made its bed...now it must lie in it.
> Turn back the boats away! ... Pay people smuggler boats to return to Indonesia! ...cheaper than running Navy ships around the oceans.
> Lock up Indonesian fishermen for 20 years if they try being people smugglers!
> *Whatever it takes!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia should cut off all financial aid to Indonesia and use that money to buy naval assets.
Click to expand...


It most certainly should!
...and nuclear weapons.


----------



## hipeter924

Indofred said:


> There's a lot more to this story than just the story.
> The dispute started with Australian spying on Indonesia and went on from there.
> The Australian government is pissed of with asylum seeker boats but Indonesia stopped bothering looking for them after Australia refused to apologise for the spying.
> 
> Basically, *if the Australian government were to man up and apologise,* the problems would go away.


When the Indonesian government apologizes and charges those responsible for their war crimes in East Timor: Indonesia accepts guilt over East Timor human rights abuses World news The Guardian


> [...]But no official apology was issued. Yudhoyono said the intention of the investigation was only to uncover the truth so that Indonesia and East Timor could move towards developing a friendly relationship of reconciliation.
> 
> In a 1999 referendum, East Timor voted overwhelmingly to end 24 years of often-brutal Indonesian rule that triggered widespread killing, looting and burning *by Indonesian soldiers that killed at least 1,000 people*.
> 
> Only one Indonesian has ever been jailed in connection with the violence.


----------



## Indofred

hipeter924 said:


> When the Indonesian government apologizes and charges those responsible for their war crimes in East Timor



That was several governments ago, and the actions of a deposed dictator.
A dictator removed by the people of Indonesia.
The Australian government are guilty of their crimes far more recently.


----------



## hipeter924

Indofred said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Indonesian government apologizes and charges those responsible for their war crimes in East Timor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was several governments ago, and the actions of a deposed dictator.
> A dictator removed by the people of Indonesia.
> *The Australian government are guilty of their crimes far more recently.*
Click to expand...

Tony Abbott's government was only elected relatively recently. 

Also regardless of how you view the policy, which allegedly breaks UN agreements; and risks a humanitarian disaster with people in smuggling ships.

The fact remains that Australia does have a right to push boats that have a point of origin in Indonesia back into Indonesian waters. Just as other countries have the right to arrest and deport illegal immigrants. Tony Abbott does so however, to circumvent Australian laws that allow refugees to apply for residency if they land in Australia. 

Cruel? Unfair? Violation of UN agreements? Either way, it is legal - as the UN agreements are non-binding.


----------

